# DirecTV2PC Linux?



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

Are there any plans for a DirecTV2PC Linux version? 
The program wont run on my older XP desktop computer and I have Ubuntu Linux on my laptop. The laptop meets all requirements except operating system.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

As of right now there are no versions for other platforms.

IIRC, there aren't any plans for that yet.

Mike


----------



## InterMurph (Dec 18, 2007)

If DirecTV ever does decide to support a non-Windows operating system, you can bet it will be Mac OS-X (?), and not Linux. There just aren't enough people running Linux to make it worth their time.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

Aren't the HR and H boxes running a form of Linux?


----------



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

You would be surprised how many computers and other devices run Unix/Linux. Such as the wireless router you are probably using, the Directv DVRs, the PS3 and most servers. I would also bet that the directv2pc program was originally written in Linux and converted. Probably the only reason there is not a Linux version of the program is DRM.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

Er, OS X is essentially a distribution of Free BSD... Linux.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I doubt there will ever be a DirecTV2PC version for linux but that doesn't mean you won't ever be able to watch content from your HR2X. Any DLNA client that supports the optional encryption portion of the standard should work just fine. DirecTV seems to be the first one implementing the encryption portion so there aren't any clients I'm aware of that support it. I don't know if a linux client will ever support that portion of things because of the requirements to do so but it is possible.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

DirecTV2PC is rather specialized. While there doesnt seem to be any real plans to go to linux with it I would not rule it out. Keep in mind that once MRV comes out of beta there may be more development in DLNA playback from the HRx series that develop. 

I would not count this out at all, and it never hurts to ask. Also keep in mind things like Adobe Air which is at the core of the supercast app is available on PC/MAC/Linux so I wouldn't be surprised to see Linux support there soon as well. 

Now personally I think D* should grab the DLNA spec, get fully compliant as a client and a server and let the open source community do what it does best, and that is develop sturdy apps that do what people want. Either that or provide one of the established groups like MythTV some info in order to make connectivity possible.

EDIT: I see in the "Additional Details" section that it does say its available for Linux now as well.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> Now personally I think D* should grab the DLNA spec, get fully compliant as a client and a server and let the open source community do what it does best, and that is develop sturdy apps that do what people want. Either that or provide one of the established groups like MythTV some info in order to make connectivity possible.


DirecTV has already done it. The only reason existing DLNA clients can't work with DirecTV's receivers is they don't support the DCTP/IP encryption.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

evan_s said:


> DirecTV has already done it. The only reason existing DLNA clients can't work with DirecTV's receivers is they don't support the DCTP/IP encryption.


I thought I had seen other people state that also due to the lack of exposing a connection manager (?) that the server side in the HR currently was only compatible with their own in house code? Am I way out in left field on this?


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

fineware said:


> Er, OS X is essentially a distribution of Free BSD... Linux.


Oh my. If you want to open up a hornets nest call BSD the same as Linux to the zealots. Thems fighting words.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> I thought I had seen other people state that also due to the lack of exposing a connection manager (?) that the server side in the HR currently was only compatible with their own in house code? Am I way out in left field on this?


There may be some bugs or issues with their implementation but the main roadblock is the encryption. The lack of a connection manager may be why it has problems with Popcorn hour and some of the other devices.

The PS3 for example can connect up to the HR2X's and actually browse the shows and throws up an error about an unsupported codec when it tries to playback. It doesn't seem to have any problem with the lack of a connection manager. I can't say for sure that it would work if it had the encryption support but since I know the PS3 does support the mpeg4 encoding that DirecTV uses the codec shouldn't be an issue and the error message is most likely slightly off and is actually just the missing encryption support.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

sunking said:


> Oh my. If you want to open up a hornets nest call BSD the same as Linux to the zealots. Thems fighting words.


Yeah, Try telling a Mac Zealot that it's basically just BSD. They may share some portions at the low level but everything that makes a Mac Mac from your average users perspective is unique to a Mac and has nothing to do with the low level stuff shared with BSD or Linux.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Arguably true, as the Macintosh "experience" is what people associate with their computers, not the underpinnings. However, I'd like to ask that we not indulge in a Mac vs. PC discussion in this thread, rather if you wish to go down that road I ask you do so in the Tech Talk forum. 

Thank you.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

dbhsatx said:


> You would be surprised how many computers and other devices run Unix/Linux. Such as the wireless router you are probably using, the Directv DVRs, the PS3 and most servers. I would also bet that the directv2pc program was originally written in Linux and converted. Probably the only reason there is not a Linux version of the program is DRM.


I highly doubt Directv2PC was developed in Linux and ported. Cyberlink developed it, and they specialize in Windows products.

Unfortunately, Directv2PC's requirements don't lend themselves well to virtualization, so your best bet for a Linux box (or Mac for that matter) is to dual-boot.


----------

